# Ruger 9mm



## tiburone9162003

Hey guys,can someone tell me if a 9mm ruger its good for a first time gun owner and for the price?


----------



## scooter

tiburone9162003 said:


> Hey guys,can someone tell me if a 9mm ruger its good for a first time gun owner and for the price?


Its a good gun and the price is a +. My brother has one (P89) and its never malfunctioned in the 10 years he's had it.


----------



## Baldy

+1 with Scooter. The P guns from Ruger is like their revolvers. They run for ever and ever.


----------



## tiburone9162003

cool,like around how much they will cost brand new? so i know im not spending too much on that gun...


----------



## Baldy

Here's the Ruger web site. http://www.ruger-firearms.com/ You can go up there and check prices. Don't let them scare you off. Most dealers sell abot $75 to a $100 bucks under that and the Gun Shows are about $50 to $75 less than the dealers. Good Luck.


----------



## bkretz32

I sure hope its a good first gun(p95), I just bought one yesterday. The store that I bought it from has them for sale for $299 for the blue version or $320 for the stainless. Im picking it up friday I can report back them if you would like.


----------



## gunguy1

it is a good gun, i know a lot of people who still have one and they love it. the one that i got before Christmas was a nice gun, except my safety would fly off if you weren't careful. i figure that i was the one out of a million this time.


----------



## Vom Kriege

No need for the qualifier of being "first". It's a good gun all the way around, and it will run with pistols twice the price.


----------



## RUGER45

They are great guns and you may want to check into the P-345.:smt023


----------



## greenjeans

Can never go wrong with a Ruger. Ugly, but work every time.


----------



## tiburone9162003

yesturday i when target shooting but they didnt have any rugers to rent,so i try a glock,looks ok,but the clip it was little harder then other clip to put bullets in,maybe cuz it was rental,dunno...


----------



## toopercentmlk

My p89 (9mm) is great, its the gun I learned on and am currently refining my skills with since I just turned of age a couple months back, 21 here in cali. The gun seems very reliable, I've put maybe 1000 rounds through so far with no malfunction... I just seem to be more accurate with more expensive rentals ive tried but that is partially due to my shot developing and the persicion of the $1-2k guns i've tried, mostly 1911s.

For they money they are great, I'd go with a p89-90 over a s&w sigma if that was on your mind.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

The Ruger P95 is a great poly gun and will last a long time. No snob appeal in them though.


----------



## Steve H

My P95 is "bullet proof" (pun intended). It's a fine side arm! Eats all ammo and built like a tank!


----------



## Anxiety.

greenjeans said:


> Can never go wrong with a Ruger. Ugly, but work every time.


I think thats the reason I keep going back to the Ruger. I love how ugly they are.


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Anxiety. said:


> I think thats the reason I keep going back to the Ruger. I love how ugly they are.


Maybe I've been looking at them too long, but, except for the 89, I think they look pretty good. I *really* like the 95 - if only it was just a little smaller.

Fact is, I bought one about half a year ago - was a wonderful gun, but I'm an all-compact guy and that gun just didn't carry very well. I ended up trading it, under my policy of "no carry-no keep". (It's a hard policy, but it preserves the budget  )


----------



## Anxiety.

I personally think they are kind of ugly, but they are great guns. Up here in the middle of BFE a P95DC runs $399 for stainless. Its the only one they had so not sure on the blue ones. I think its a decent price but thats just me, probably cheaper in the south as usual.

Nate


----------



## Revolver

I personally _like_ the way the P89 and P90 looks. They look unique and kind of futuristic. I like the P90 out of all the P-series. The P90 and P345 seem to be the most accurate out of the series.


----------



## Anxiety.

*p89 vs. p95*

There isn't that much difference between the two is there? I know the P89 has a longer barrel and is obviously a few ounces heavier because of that. I can't really tell the difference between the two other than that. Anyone else have any thoughts. I really want to get one of the two. My Dad has a p89 I've shot a few times. Its had its problems.

The problem the gun had/has. This is the best I can do to describe it.

One day at the range my Uncle and two younger cousins(uncles kids). Went to the range with the gun, and a few others. My father and I were not present. They were shooting for a while. Came back when the P89 malfunctioned. The guide rod was sticking out about an inch and a half or so, and it was stuck there pretty good. I looked up the info on how to field strip it. Managed to do so. Took it apart and put it back together. It cycled fine, didn't shoot it but it dry fired and could rack the slide with no trouble. One day I decided to take it apart to see ho dirty it was, looked okay at the time so I went ahead and reassembled it. I had the slide locked back, let it go and when it slammed shut the guide rod almost flew right out the front of the gun. So I dis and reassembled it again. It didn't do it again. Any thoughts on this as well would be appreciated. Just before you guys ask the history on the gun isn't exactly known, but we know the previous owner. He's a cop. A far as we know the gun has never had any problems or parts replaced. God only knows the amount that has gone down the tube. Sorry for going on so long but I would really appreciate some help here. Thanks.

Nate


----------



## hj28rules

The Ruger P95DC was my first 9mm. It is a robust, accurate and reliable handgun. It is easy to disassemble and clean. It's price point makes it a very good value in a firearm. It may not be an elegant pistol to some, but it is a work-horse and will shoot just about anything you feed it. It has become my fiances 'go-to' pistol on the range.


----------



## Wandering Man

Anxiety. said:


> The guide rod was sticking out about an inch and a half or so, and it was stuck there pretty good.


The guide rod can stick out, and the gun can jam when the guide rod spring is put on backwards. There is a subltle difference in the size of the spring ends. The large end goes toward the muzzle.

I've had my p89 for a little over a year, and over 1500 rounds through it. I've never had any problems with it. The only reason I wouldn't buy a second one is that it is a bit bulky for concealed carry. But for plinking at the range, it is a great gun.

I would trust it for home defense, as well (100% reliable so far).

WM


----------



## Anxiety.

hj28rules said:


> The Ruger P95DC was my first 9mm. It is a robust, accurate and reliable handgun. It is easy to disassemble and clean. It's price point makes it a very good value in a firearm. It may not be an elegant pistol to some, but it is a work-horse and will shoot just about anything you feed it. It has become my fiances 'go-to' pistol on the range.


I plan to buy the P95DC for my first semi-auto soon. Like you said the price is great. Just not sure if I want blue or stainless.



Wandering Man said:


> The guide rod can stick out, and the gun can jam when the guide rod spring is put on backwards. There is a subtle difference in the size of the spring ends. The large end goes toward the muzzle.
> 
> I've had my p89 for a little over a year, and over 1500 rounds through it. I've never had any problems with it. The only reason I wouldn't buy a second one is that it is a bit bulky for concealed carry. But for plinking at the range, it is a great gun.
> 
> I would trust it for home defense, as well (100% reliable so far).
> 
> WM


I was considering what you said about the spring having two different sized ends. I believe that may have been the problem. We don't get to shoot much now but hopefully soon we will figure it out. Other than the guide rod problem its a very reliable gun. I understand what you are saying about the size for concealed carry. I for one would not carry this for that kind of purpose.


----------



## spacedoggy

I just a stainless P95DC and I have to say it's one of the best guns I have ever own and you can't beat the price. And I have over 40 handguns which 18 are 9mm auto's. This baby will be the last to go. The only con is it being fat and I don't know how they do it but my small hand gripe it great.


----------



## alanrobert

tiburone9162003 said:


> Hey guys,can someone tell me if a 9mm ruger its good for a first time gun owner and for the price?


Definitely so. My very first larger-than-22-caliber handgun was a Ruger P89 (12 years ago), and I recently bought a P94. I marvel at the quality of the engineering in these guns. To me, there is nothing ugly about them. Quite the contrary. The P89 is extremely reliable and comes with two 15-round clips. It lives in my glovebox now.

On the one occasion when I needed servicing, it found Ruger to provide prompt and courteous service.

My only complaint is bulkiness. When I went looking for a concealed carry weapon, I began looking elsewhere. Now I wonder why. Ruger makes some beautiful stainless revolvers that, while heavier than the alloy frames, are RUGERS. For value, Ruger is mighty hard to beat. And the P89 has earned a huge following for good reasons. It shoots like a dream.


----------



## Taurus_9mm

Yes indeed. Rugers are not only competitively priced but extremely durable and well made. If the world ever went up in a nuclear mushroom the only two things to survive would be cockroaches and Ruger firearms - they're that tough. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest

I have owned my P94 (in 40 S&W) for 13 years and it has never had a failure of any kind and has excellent accuracy. I shoot it regularly and it is my house gun. ;-)


----------



## Liko81

greenjeans said:


> Can never go wrong with a Ruger. Ugly, but work every time.


I disagree. Not in terms of them being reliable; you pull the trigger on a loaded cartridge and it will go bang every time. I just think that the Rugers actually look pretty good, particularly my P95. Yes, the 1911 design looks better (it's the quintessential semi look), but the P95 definitely has cleaner lines than, say, a Beretta or a CZ. Then again, I don't carry (mine's just a plinker ATM, though I have a mag of Federal JHPs for emergencies), so its bulk is not a problem for me.

I would definitely recommend the KP95PR; It's inexpensive without being cheap, it handles +P and +P+ (part of the reason for its bulk; thicker chamber walls), field-strips in seconds, and there are hundreds if not thousands of people who will speak for its reliability and tolerance (one gun reviewer shot 3000 rounds through it without cleaning it before he had a failure). Suggestions: get the Hogue slip-on grip (cost me $11) and buy a lot of Winchester white-box FMJ for it; my gun loves those rounds, but with the 15-round magazine it is a hungry friend (100rds sounds like a lot until you realize it's only 6 full mags +10 rounds). People have reported good results with Blazer, but I have not yet shot it through mine and cannot comment.


----------



## ki4dmh

I had a P-95 for a while. They are good guns. I got in a tight one year and had to sell mine.:smt022
Scott


----------



## bluehandgun

*p95*

my first handgun was a ruger p95. i love it. it is easy to take down, clean and is great at the range. i also shot it accurately right out of the box, which for being a beginner was a big boost in the learning curve.


----------



## super64

I actually just got one for my first gun. I love it, it's simple to use and very fun to shoot. Looking forward to taking it to the range again.


----------

